# I'm slowly taking pics of my MAC stash :)



## archangeli (Nov 12, 2006)

I've started taking pictures of my makeup stash. So far I've got my MAC eyeshadows, most of my MAC blushes and my brush collection.

After some pressure from one of my good friends I took a quick picture of my MAC stash. No sooner had I put everything away and uploaded the pictures did I realize I'd forgotten my MAC nailpolishes so the group shot isn't completely everything.

Well, let me know what you think!




Click on this picture to read my notes on it.






MAC Cool-Toned Purples





MAC Warm-Toned Purples





MAC Pinks





MAC Browns





MAC Orange, Corals, Peachs, Coppers





MAC Olive Greens and Cool Toned Browns





MAC Golds and Yellows





MAC Greens





MAC Aqua's and Teals





MAC Blues





MAC Black, White and Grey





MAC PRO Colours





MAC Quads (Take Wing quad not shown)

*Blushes*





MAC Plums





MAC Peaches

Most of my blushes are still in their pots. I hate depotting blushes...

*Miscellaneous*




These haven't been depotted because they are LE or I haven't gotten around to it yet.

*Makeup Brushes*





MAC Face Brushes
From right to left:
109 - Small Contour Brush
116 - Small Blush Brush (x3)
129 - Powder/ Blush Brush
136 - Large Powder Brush
150 - Large Powder Brush
168 - Large Angled Contour Brush
187 - Duo Fibre Brush (aka Big Skunk)
188 - Small Duo-Fibre Face Brush (aka Little Skunk)
190 - Foundation Brush
192 - Cheek/ Face Brush
194 - Concealer Brush






MAC Eye Brushes - 

205 - Small Duster
208 - Small Angled Brow Brush
209 - Eyeliner Brush
212 - Flat Definer Brush
213 - Fluff Brush (x2)
216 - **discontinued**
217 - Blending Brush
219 - Pencil Brush
224 - Tapered Blending Brush (x2) (aka Windshield Wiper Brush)
225 - Tapered Blending Brush
228 - Mini Shade Brush
231 - Small Badger Shading Brush
239 - Eye Shading Brush
242 - Shader Brush
246 - **discontinued** PRO only; Shading Brush
252 - Large Shader Brush
259 - Square Shader Brush
266 - Small Angle Brush (x2)
279 - PRO Collection Angled Shader Brush





Kabuki-style brushes -
The Sephora Bronzer Brush, Bobbi Brown's Face Brush (and it's pleather pouch) and the MAC 182 Buffer Brush (Catherine Deneuve edition).





Mixed Brands Face Brushes - 
Smashbox #1 Powder Brush
Sephora Blush Brush
Kevyn Aucoin Powder Brush
Cargo #2 Brush
Stila #21 Blusher Brush
Paula Dorf Baby Cheeks Brush





Smashbox and Cargo brushes - 
Cargo #3
Cargo #5
Cargo #7
Cargo #8

Smashbox #10 Blending Brush
Smashbox #12 Boar Hair Brow Brush
Smashbox #15 Crease Brush 





Mixed Brands Eye Brushes -
Fresh #10 Shadow Brush
Fresh Eye Contour Brush
Diane von Furstenberg #9 Blending Brush
Diane von Furstenberg #10 Eye Contour Brush
Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush
NARS Smudge Brush
Sephora Professional Concealer brushes
Quo eyeliner brush
Quo eyebrow brush
Tarte Mini Smudger
Tarte Brow & Lash brush


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 12, 2006)

whoa i love all the brushes!
that seems to be the one thing that i dont have much of just beacuse im like soo pre occupied with the eye shadows and lipsticks 
but seeing your collection makes me want more brushes!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 12, 2006)

great collection! thanks for all the labels!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

wow 
you have practically every e/s on my list!
=D


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

wow!!!! awesome collection!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 13, 2006)

oh wow, great collection! love your eyeshadows and am envious of your brushes!!


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 13, 2006)

i can't seem to stop buying brushes as well!
thanks for labelling all your e/s & colors. it was very fun to look at. =P


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2006)

Gorgeous collection!  Those palettes are giving me a "should I depot?" moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!

P.S. The colour and quality of your photos are fantasic!  What cam do you use?  I need a new one oh so badly!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 13, 2006)

whoa!! amazing collection


----------



## ben (Nov 13, 2006)

love it


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2006)

You have a great shadow collection!!!


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 13, 2006)

*amazing collection*


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 13, 2006)

(speechless)


----------



## angelica (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## aziza (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore;604841\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\* 
_ P.S. The colour and quality of your photos are fantasic! What cam do you use? I need a new one oh so badly!_

 
I was thinking the same exact thing! Awesome pics...I want to know what camera you use too! The MAC site could use your pics as swatches...great stash!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AMAZING collection!!


----------



## archangeli (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I love my colours and my brushes are my babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_P.S. The colour and quality of your photos are fantasic!  What cam do you use?  I need a new one oh so badly!_

 
I use a Sony Cybershot T7, which has been discontinued but you can still find it places for about $400. Sony is currently up to the T11 on the market I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used the T5, T7 and T9 and they are pretty much the same except for a few features (like ISO, light settings, etc) but I love my T7 because it is so sleek and slim. It takes pretty decent videos too, but those eat up space on my memory card...

When I get a chance I'll take new pictures of the rest of my stash


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW...you have an impressive collection!!


----------



## Saints (Nov 15, 2006)

Very impressive e/s collection!


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Boootiful collection!!! How would you say Smashbox brushes compare with MAC?


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the pictures of your brush collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *drools*


----------



## Nadine (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! I wish I had your palettes. They are awesome!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Dec 18, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow.  I wish I had that kind of skrilla. lol


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 21, 2006)

I love your collection!
thanks for this!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 llection!

I love this photo.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 16, 2007)

That Kevyn Aucoin Powder Brush is calling my name it looks so fluffy! VERY nice collection


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooh I've seen your collection on the M.A.C. group on Flickr hehe. Great collection! You have a whole rainbow of colours, how do you pick which to use every day?!


----------



## Marci (Jan 17, 2007)

That ^ pic with all the eyeshadows would make a great icon/avatar! Very Nice!!


----------



## juli (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome collection! I had to post!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice! I almost fell into a trance looking at the palettes - so organized by color-spectrum!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 20, 2007)

:holysheep: nice!


----------



## archangeli (Jul 4, 2007)

*Today's depotting session =D*

My list of lemmings is growing so I decided to sit down and depot some eyeshadows today since the pots have been accumulating in my drawer for almost a year @[email protected]"

Here they are all shiny and happy, waiting to go under the knife:



Side note: everything to the left of the Barbie eyeshadow's row was hauled in yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was such fun! 

Surgery is under way:




Post-op recovery:




Click on the pictures to see the names of the eyeshadows.

Thank goodness for some of the colour stories coming out later this year because I'm going to have to expand my existing palettes to fit them all!!

Now I have a huge stash of empties that I'll be taking to the MAC store tomorrow to redeem for more eyeshadows!


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

Very nice!  I love the flat iron method of depotting.  It worked so well even for a klutz like me!  Have fun getting your new eyeshadows!


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

Great collection! And I love your flickr album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just went and depanned my first quad today myself, no casualties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

I started with the one I like the least (Denim Dish 2) just in case!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

Wow, great job depotting!


----------



## archangeli (Jul 10, 2007)

*bump*

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I added a new picture of my MAC stash on the first post


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 10, 2007)

wholyshizz im in loveee...


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 10, 2007)

wow....it's amazing...I love everything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 11, 2007)

nice collection, I love the cool browns the best.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 11, 2007)

im mad jealous


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 13, 2007)

that is such a beautiful collection


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, what a collection. I can't wait to have a collection like that. Oneday....


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm in awe!


----------



## Weasel (Aug 8, 2007)

omg when i saw the first picture, with it all laid out, i actually started STROKING my computer screen...

 soooo many eyeshadows =0


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

I love those eye shadows.  I am lusting for those eye shadows. I just can't stop looking at those rainbow colors.  They are just so pretty.  I can literally wear them with all my outfits.  I love mixing them.  I've got to stop looking at them.


----------



## racoonbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

love ur collection!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

I am in complete awe! This is what I'm working towards and what my boyfriend/checkbook, haha, is fearful of!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, i love it. You have an awesome collection. I'm JEALOUS!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW, what a collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, you got a very impressive collection there !!


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

so how does this work exactly ?*i'm a little dumb nevermind*
you depot your eyeshadows etc , you bring the empty thingies to a MAC store, and then you get FREE make up for turning in the empty ones? 
*schratches head*
does anyone know if they do this in Belgium too XD


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **_** 

 
_Great collection! And I love your flickr album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just went and depanned my first quad today myself, no casualties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

I started with the one I like the least (Denim Dish 2) just in case!_

 


how do you depan a pre fabricated quad?


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Today's depotting session =D*

I love depotting a little more than I should, hehe! Have fun getting new free stuff!!!


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 2, 2007)

That's not a collection; it's a museum!  Thanks for the tour.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 2, 2007)

love it!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2007)

im jelous of your eyeshadow collection!


----------



## Distinque (Nov 3, 2007)

extremely jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....beautiful collection tho!


----------



## darlingbabygirl (Nov 3, 2007)

O_O. Wow I think I just had a orgasm looking at all those. Great collection!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Nov 4, 2007)

nice collection ilike ur brushes


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 4, 2007)

love the collection!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

wow..


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

So well organised and beautifully presented!! Amazing collection


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

i wish i have that many collection.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 28, 2007)

What a beautiful collection!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW! wanna trade MAC collections?


----------



## nilt1aK (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhh, pretty, pretty eye shadows!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you for labeling your entire collection!!  I love it when people do that!

Can I just say that I am insanely envious of your brush collection?  Plus your awesome collection of blue eyeshadow?  LOL   Your collection rocks!


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow. Looooove your MAC collection!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't wait until my collection gets that big!!!


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Totally neat collection!


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 15, 2008)

Wonderful collection! Look at all those brushes! I wonder when will my collection get this big...


----------



## Meryl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm speechless!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 15, 2008)

I love the color schemes on your palettes!! and your brushes.. Im still drooling


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome.. i love ur collection


----------



## sherox (Aug 24, 2008)

I looove love love your collection! I can't believe you have that many palettes how long have you been collecting?


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 24, 2008)

wow!! that collection is phenomenal!! i especially love all the eyeshadows and the brushes!!! kudos archangeli!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 25, 2008)

what a wonderful collection!


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW! Awesome collection, I love all of your palletes.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

i am literally drooling over your eyeshadow collection! Amazing collection


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW! i  love how you labeled all the e/s.  great collection.


----------



## nleslie (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for labeling them!
You seriously have one of the best collections I have ever seen! <3


----------



## jenny215 (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG! Like everyone else, I am extremely jealous of your stash!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

You have an awesome collection! I especially love your eyeshadow palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing and all the work you had.


----------



## lilly76 (Nov 16, 2008)

What a collection!!! WoW!!!!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG.........When I grow up I wanna be just like you!


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Lialani (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, those palettes are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing! Which blush is your most favorite? And I can't wait for pics of your lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would you please?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 1, 2008)

*It's fucking amazing!!!*


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

nice stash! the pictures look so professional too, love your brushes


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

Great collection.  I am amazed.


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow,great collection.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 6, 2008)

i envy you!! lol i really fell in love with all your brushes!!! *awesome collection*


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 19, 2008)

I am way jealous. I must show this to my hubby. He thinks *I* have alot of makeup. I just cant help it though..like you I am a collector! Its my one guilty pleasure!

I love all your brushes. And love that you group them by colors. I've seen some collectors just through em in there!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

So impressive!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2008)

I have decided to learn how to depot now!!


----------

